# What Make Model is this ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What Make Model is this ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Camaro-HO-scale...190541575574?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c5d29b596

Item number:	190541575574


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Made by Artin


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's actually a Firebird.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Definitely Artin.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:jest: Its a Fart'in Artin !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I posted the few Artins I have in "my slot things"


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Never a particularly good slot car IMHO .


Neal:dude:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a few, I find them to be pretty fast and pretty sticky. I've ground off the nub on the end of the guide (the artin tracks have a special deslotting prevention method) and run them on my lifelife 4 lane setup. They're pretty close contenders for a box stock lifelike M chassis. Cool looking wheels when detailed too!

john


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's still a Firebird.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

who uses stock bodies?


----------

